# New Outback 230 Rs



## BikeNut

Picked up my new Outback from Holman Motors just before Thanksgiving and went camping for a couple of weeks. It is the russet interior. It seemed every one I looked at was a little different. This one has an electric awning and manual slide out. I was expecting a linolium floor, but this has the dark wood. Dark cabinets except for the upper and medicine chest in the head. It has storage under the bed with door wide and in the back behind the spare. I didn't like this at first, but found it better. When you come in you fold the rear tire down and I just leave it until you pack up. Now you have a nice wide hatch that you can get to everything, and man it filled up fast. I like the looks of the new mag wheels, but wish they had stayed with the buddy bearings. The TV is very nice HD, but did not have a DVD. I purchased one and mounted it above the TV. The only other thing was the sewer hose they gave me I think was one cut in half. It didn't have a fitting on one end. It was off to Walmart as I was on the road, and got a kit. Other than the DVD and hose, I am very happy with everything. Oh, I did like the Kargaroo thing, which they seemed to have dropped.

So being new to Travel Trailers I had some learning to do. The people at Holman were very nice, but a lot to learn and remember in a short time. First thing I found out was that the tanks filled up quick! Even being very careful with showers I could only get about three days. Is that normal?

I forgot to ask, but does Keystone say it's OK to sleep on the bed slid in?

After picking it up, I went to Tennessee. It really got cold (I'm from Fl.) The day I went to leave it was in the 20's. I had to get a wrench to get the hose off, and it was frozen solid. I put it in the tow vehicle with the heater on so I could coil it up. What's up with that? Is there special hoses? I'm thinking the bottom cover will keep the tanks from freezing in normal use. I know they put anitfreeze in them when they are stored in the winter, but you wouldn't do that if you were staying in it, would you? (I'm glad to be back in FLA)

I had an equalizer hitch installed. After putting it on and off a couple times it's getting better, but seems like a real hassle! I read that people like them, but is it really necessary? The turning radious, especially backing up seems restricted. Are you suppost to take the bars off before backing? Sometimes too, it seems that the hitch can cause a slight pull. If the last tight turn was to the right, it pulls one way, if it was to the left it pulls the other way. Normal?

Glad to be an outback owner.


----------



## thefulminator

I can't speak on the new 230RS but on the 2008 and older models with a rear slide out, not only did Keystone say not to sleep on it but not to put more that 50 pounds (if I remember correctly) when in the stowed position. The slide out is supported by the rear wall frame on the aft end but only by the wimpy roller guides on the forward end. The rollers are only designed to keep it in alignment, not to hold any weight. That is why there are several designs for a front support by owners in various threads.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I contacted Keystone re. the rear slide and was told not to put any weight on the rear slide when closed.

When we use the shower in the trailer, it is like an Army field shower - wet down, turn off the water, soap up, then rinse and out. The grey water tank fills up fast, plus you are only dealing with a 6 gallon water heater. I usually dump the grey tank every 3 days or so.


----------



## ORvagabond

Welcome and Congratulations on your new TT!!!!!


----------



## Nathan

My tip would be stay in Florida during the winter!









Yes, water hoses will freeze if the water isn't continuously moving. You can get heat tape to wrap a hose in, but as it get's colder you'll risk freezing the pipes in the trailer or the tanks (The covered underbelly only protects you so far).


----------



## retplmbr

I viwed a U-Tube video on the 2010 210rs and one of the "features" according to the walk-thru host, was that there was no need to extend the bed for those short stops . I wonder how many have seen that ,and damaged their unit .


----------



## ftwildernessguy

07hemi said:


> I viwed a U-Tube video on the 2010 210rs and one of the "features" according to the walk-thru host, was that there was no need to extend the bed for those short stops . I wonder how many have seen that ,and damaged their unit .


I saw that. I wonder how many units are going to go back to Palm Beach RV with broken roof guides because ol' Keith told them they could sleep in it when it is closed?


----------



## daslobo777

BikeNut -

Congrats on your new Outback.

Regarding the EQ Hitch. That is a real popular brand here on OB. After getting used to it you will most likely start to get pretty good/quick at it and the "hassle" part will go away. We have had our EQ since we got our 23RS in April 07 and really like it very much. My suggestion it to take your time and get to know how to "tune it up" right and it will give you many miles of hassle-free towing as ours has. Another good tip is to add an electric jack - it makes the EQ bars on/off a breeze. If you have any qustions it give us a holler or ask the friendly folk at EQ - they have a very good customer service department.


----------

